# What Electrical Work can a homeowner do themselves?



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi,

I just bought my first home. It needs a lot of renovations, including upgrading to 200 amp service and removing the old double tapped 100 amp box and glass fuse subpanel, and adding some new wire so I can add new lighting and receptacles in the bedrooms etc.

I know how to install electrical outlets, lighting, etc. My cousin is an electrical apprentice (not a licensed electrician) but knows what he is doing. He offered to install the new 200 amp box, new service line from the roof to the box, household surge protector, and run wiring to various rooms.

My questions to those who know are: 

1. How much of this work can we do ourselves? 
2. Do I really have to get permits from the township to install the new electrical then have it all inspected after or can we just do it and never involve the township?
3. And, if I need to get permits/inspection for certain aspects of the job, what can I do myself and what has to be done by a licensed electrician in order to pass inspection? I live in a tough township that likes to charge A LOT for every little thing... absurd!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

It all depends where you live.
Some areas do not allow the HO to do any work, others allow the HO to do anything, as long as they get permits, and still others allow something in between.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 5, 2011)

Yikes, that ground is close to the breaker terminal. You need to involve the POCO to get your meter pulled, you need a permit. If I were you I'd get a liscened electrician to do the job. In Canada you can get a homeowners permit but you still need to have it inspected. Don't cheap out on electrical especially if you're going all new. Installed incorrectly could spell disaster IMO.


----------



## psubaron (Feb 3, 2011)

If it helps, I am in Haverford township in Pennsylvania.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Had this done last summer by electrician:
1- Replace existing 100 amp 20 circuit service panel with new 200 amp 40 circuit panel, new SEU cable, grounding, bonding, etc. Home has existing 200 amp meter pan and will not have to be replaced.
Existing Cutler Hammer CH panel to be replaced with Seimans. New wood panel to mount, etc. 


*Total, $ 1650.00*


Estimate includes all needed labor and material to complete listed work.


----------



## donnek (Nov 15, 2010)

My questions to those who know are: 

1. How much of this work can we do ourselves? 

Depends on the local codes in your township. The city I live in will allow you to do electrical work on your residence as long as you pull a permit and get it insepected. You should check with your township.

2. Do I really have to get permits from the township to install the new electrical then have it all inspected after or can we just do it and never involve the township?

Yes you do. 

3. And, if I need to get permits/inspection for certain aspects of the job, what can I do myself and what has to be done by a licensed electrician in order to pass inspection? I live in a tough township that likes to charge A LOT for every little thing... absurd!

Any alteration or addition to the existing electrical system will require permits. Again, what you can you on your own depends on if your local township allows you to do your own electrical work. 
Honestly if I where you I would at least look into having a licensed electrican upgrade your service and replace the panel. It's a not something you want to do on your own with no experience.

Best of luck.


----------

